# Facebook Looks Funny?



## SamanthaM (Nov 26, 2011)

Is anyone else having issues with Facebook today, or is it just my Fire? It looked fine last night, but today everything is odd. I don't have the option to select the upper left corner to access my groups, there is a link at the very bottom of the page that I can select, and then it takes me to a list of all the groups. It also has all of my pending requests appearing at the top of the main page, which it didn't do before.


----------



## SamanthaM (Nov 26, 2011)

Of course, after I post here and log in/out of Facebook, it starts working fine again.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine went all weird when I cleared my history last week, then randomly fixed itself after a few days


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just logged in and it is using the other mobile version of facebook like my friend's non-smart phone

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

